# Wärmetauscher am Teich



## mitch (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

durch den Beitrag Modern Koi Blog #651 - Wärmerückgewinnung der besonderen Art   und die momentanen frostigen Temperaturen   inspiriert, habe ich mal im Netz nach Möglichkeiten gesucht das Teichwasser kostengünstig und einfach auf Temperatur zubringen.


Mein erster Gedanke war es das Teichwasser direkt mit einem Solarkollektor (hab da noch einen rumstehen) zu erwärmen.
Da die aber alle meist aus Kupfer sind und mit Frostschutzmittel betrieben werden sollten sind sie leider nicht dafür geeignet das Teichwasser direkt zu erwärmen. 



Ein Wärmetauscher muss also zur Wärmeübertragung her.

==> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Wärmetauscher​
hier bin ich auf die "Edelstahl Plattenwärmetauscher" gestoßen, klein, nicht zu teuer und für die "Schwimmbeckenwassererwärmung" geeignet. 
damit könnte dann das Teich Wasser doch direkt (kleiner Pumpenkreislauf) erwärmt werden.

was meint Ihr  oder wie macht ihr es schon ​



hier hab ich mal ein paar Links zusammengesucht:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonnenkollektor
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wärmeübertrager
http://www.edelstahl-waermetauscher.de/
http://www.amazon.de/Hrale-Edelstahl-Wärmetauscher-Platten-Plattenwärmetauscher/dp/B002OQYEFU
http://www.wiltec.de/haustechnik-ga...ahl-plattenwaermetauscher-gelotet-kupfer.html​


----------



## tosa (19. Jan. 2016)

Hi mitch,

Bei mir kommen nächste Woche 3 von diesen in die helixkammern.

http://www.air-aqua.nl/de/warmtewisselaar-30-kw

Vorteil für mich sind:
1. hängen im helixbehälter und ziehen die Biologie schneller hoch.
2. brauche keine zusätzlichen Pumpen, denn das teichwasser muss ja da irgendwie rein.
3. keine Verschmutzung des Innenlebens durch mikrodreck den der Filter nicht rausbekommt.

Wobei ich von meinem Klempner ne ausrangierte brennwerttherme auf lau bekomme und diese mit Flüssiggas bestücken werde.

Erfahrungen diesbezüglich kann ich dir in 14 Tagen geben.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Jan. 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15732-plz-wärmetauscher-edelstahl.45449/

Steht bei mir noch rum.


----------



## thias (19. Jan. 2016)

Das klingt ja sehr interessant.
Ich habe vor auf das Dach Hybridmodule zu installieren, als PV und Warmwasser. Das Wasser kühlt die Zellen im Sommer und erhöht den Wirkungsgrad. Die Abwärme würde ich in den Teich stecken. Da wäre so ein "Tauchsieder" von Torsten am besten geeignet. Wenn im Haus geheizt werden soll, wird die Wärme natürlich dafür verwendet, mit einer Wasser/Wasser-Wärmepumpe aufgepeppt... Aber das sind erst Pläne.
Torsten, schreib auf jeden Fall mal deine Erfahrungen.


----------



## mitch (20. Jan. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

die Tauchsieder-Spiralen werden dann wohl direkt an der Therme betrieben (wie ein Heizkörper)?
wo stellst du die Therme dann hin?

ja klar mit Kollektor braucht man 2 Pumpen / Steuerung

Kollektorkreis - Solarpumpe Umwälzpumpe
Wärmekreis -  eine kleine Teichpumpe 

Steuerung - da wird ich mal wieder den Lötkolben anwerfen müssen.​
ich wollte das gefilterte Teichwasser direkt durch den PWT laufen lassen.


noch ist alles ja nur im Kopf - Änderungen sind so noch leicht möglich


----------



## tosa (20. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> die Tauchsieder-Spiralen werden dann wohl direkt an der Therme betrieben (wie ein Heizkörper)?
> wo stellst du die Therme dann hin?
> ...



Hallo mitch,

Ja, die Spiralen werden zumindest bei mir direkt an eine Therme angeschlossen. Die Therme kommt ins filterhaus, Fotos folgen. Gespeist wird die Therme mit flüssiggasflaschen mit einer 2-Flaschen-Anlage mit automatischer Umschaltung.

Eine Steuerung ist bei uns nur mit an- und aus vorgesehen, die kriegste du mit einem wärmesensor für unter 50 Euro bei Conrad Electronic, da mache ich nichtmal den Lötkolben für an.


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Jan. 2016)

Morgen
Ich habe das mal mit einem Autokühler gemacht
eine mittlere Gas Flasche alle 3-4 Tage  Kosten 19.80 Flasche
aber der Teich hat 18 Grad unterm Eis gehabt
musste dann den ganzen Winter durch Heizen das war nicht grad BILLIG


----------



## tosa (20. Jan. 2016)

Hi reiner,

Wir nehmen die großen Bomben, glaube 33kg, die können wir im ek über die Firma meiner Frau beziehen und dort auch gleich..... Pssssssst ...... Absetzen.

Wenn das zuviel sclepperei wird kommt ein eigentank.


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Jan. 2016)

Nun dann 
Schön das das bei dir so geht 
ich musste die vom Händler holen  das war immer eine Schlepperei


----------



## tosa (20. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Nun dann
> Schön das das bei dir so geht
> ich musste die vom Händler holen  das war immer eine Schlepperei



die haben doch lieferservice bei den 33kg Flaschen, die wiegen ja auch das stück knappe 70kg. die kleinen muss ich auch immer aus dem lager schleppen (für Grill und Heizstrahler etc.)


----------



## Teich4You (20. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> der Teich hat 18 Grad unterm Eis gehabt



Wie kalt war es damals?


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Jan. 2016)

Genau weis ich das nicht mehr es war auf jeden fall unter 20 Gad Minus
Der Teich war auch schon zu Gefroren habe dann erst angefangen zu Heizen


Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie kalt war es damals?


----------



## dizzzi (20. Jan. 2016)

Mal eine bescheidene Frage: Was soll ein Wärmetauscher denn bringen? Ist es nicht für die Teichbiologie gut, wenn der Teich auch mal ein bißchen Frost abbekommt?


----------



## tosa (20. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Mal eine bescheidene Frage: Was soll ein Wärmetauscher denn bringen? Ist es nicht für die Teichbiologie gut, wenn der Teich auch mal ein bißchen Frost abbekommt?



also für die nitrifikanten Bakterien ist es nicht gut, die reduzieren ihre Tätigkeit deutlich und sterben auch teilweise ab, das merkt man dann spätestens im Frühjahr wenn die Wasserwerte jenseits eines gut und böse sind.


----------



## dizzzi (20. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> also für die nitrifikanten Bakterien ist es nicht gut, die reduzieren ihre Tätigkeit deutlich und sterben auch teilweise ab, das merkt man dann spätestens im Frühjahr wenn die Wasserwerte jenseits eines gut und böse sind.


Hi Torsten,

was ich nicht gut. Frost oder Wärmetauschereinsatz?

LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (20. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Udo,

Frost, hier mal ein Beitrag aus dem Abwasserbereich

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Jan. 2016)

Abgesehen davon das ich es als dekadent empfinde das man im Winter einen Teich im Außenbereich heizt,( aber das ist bestimmt nur so wiel ich keine Fische halte) gibt es noch eine effektivere Methode sein Teichwasser zu heizen.

Seit 2 - 3 Jahren sind Brennwertthermen verschiedener Hersteller mit Kraft / Wärmekopplung am Markt.Sie produzieren Wärme und Strom. Sie bringen bei 25 KW Heizleistung  1 Kilowatt Strom pro Stunde. Die Geräte werden für die Gebäudeheizung verwendet und benötigen um lange Laufzeiten zu erreichen in der Regel einen Pufferspeicher. im Winter und der Übergangszeit wäre die Beheizung des Teichs die idale Lösung um lange Laufzeiten zur Stromerzeugung zu erreichen.

Auch braucht man keinen Wärmetauscher und keine zusätzlichen Pumpen.Man könnte eine kleine Rohrspirale aus Kunstoff / Metall Verbundrohr im Teich verlegen und direkt mit dem Heizsystem verbinden. Zur Temperatursteuerung stehen alle Möglichkeiten offen.

Das ist keine Schnappsidee von mir, ich bin im Heizungsbau tätig und weis was geht!

Wenn ein Koi Fan seine Heizung austauschen muß sollte er an diese Option denken.


----------



## tosa (20. Jan. 2016)

Hi Roland, 

auch eine gute Idee, wir wollten damals einen Dachs einbauen mit Palmöl oder so, nur das Problem war der Sommerbetrieb, da muss ich ja nicht heizen.

Wo liegen diese Thermen so preislich?


----------



## mitch (20. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was soll ein Wärmetauscher denn bringen?


z.B. im Frühjahr/Herbst die "Wohlfühltemperatur" im Teich eher zu erreichen bzw. länger zu halten, was den Filter & Co. freuen würde.

Da aber ein Wärmetauscher ja ned von alleine funktioniert braucht es ja noch ein paar Bauteile drum herum.
Sei es eine Heiztherme / Solarkollektor / Wärmepumpe irgendwo muss die Wärme ja _*herbeigetauscht*_ werden. Ich hab eben vor, das mal mit einem Solarkollektor zu probieren, Sonne kostet ja noch nix  

Im Winter wird der Solarkollektor nicht so optimal sein, die häufigen Temperaturwechsel im Teich wären eher kontraproduktiv für die Fische.


hier soll es ja erst mal um Erfahrungen / Ideen / Bauteile / Steuerungen usw. gehen.

Bei den LH haben wir ja auch einiges an Wissen zusammen getragen  was jedem nützt.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Torsten!

Je nach Fabrikat 8000 - 10 000 Euro


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> ....
> Seit 2 - 3 Jahren sind Brennwertthermen verschiedener Hersteller mit Kraft / Wärmekopplung am Markt.Sie produzieren Wärme und Strom. Sie bringen bei 25 KW Heizleistung  1 Kilowatt Strom pro Stunde. Die Geräte werden für die Gebäudeheizung verwendet und benötigen um lange Laufzeiten zu erreichen in der Regel einen Pufferspeicher. im Winter und der Übergangszeit wäre die Beheizung des Teichs die idale Lösung um lange Laufzeiten zur Stromerzeugung zu erreichen.
> 
> Auch braucht man keinen Wärmetauscher und keine zusätzlichen Pumpen.Man könnte eine kleine Rohrspirale aus Kunstoff / Metall Verbundrohr im Teich verlegen und direkt mit dem Heizsystem verbinden. Zur Temperatursteuerung stehen alle Möglichkeiten offen.
> ...



Meinst du ein BHKW? 

Finde die Idee mit dem Verbundrohr richtig gut!
Welche Marke würdest du denn nehmen?

Und mich würde noch interessieren,
wie bei Torsten das Abgasrohr beim Filterhaus verlegt wird 

Gruß Simon


Edit: Achso kannte die Marke Dachs nicht..


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zaimon!

Ja, das sind kleine BHKW

Viessmann oder Remeha sind gute Geräte.

Die Fa. Dachs baut BHKW mit etwas größeren Leistungen, z.B. für Schwimmbad - Beheizung


----------



## tosa (20. Jan. 2016)

Ok, danke....


----------



## tosa (20. Jan. 2016)

Hi Simon,

Ist ne brennwerttherme , an der Wand raus, 90grad Bogen nach oben und wegen Flachdach noch nen Meter übers Dach. Ist mit Klempner und dem schwarzen Mann schon so besprochen.


----------



## wander-falke (21. Jan. 2016)

Neulich mit großen Augen vor dem Computer,
_oder der Begriff "die Teichverrückten" bekommt plötzlich eine ganz neue Qualität_

Öhm,

Teichheizung,.......wozu denn ?
Bei der prognostizierten Klimaerwärmung braucht man die in ein paar Jahren eh nicht Mensch mehr.

....und
   Ab welcher Außen-, und Teichtemperatur wird dann im Sommer die Teich-Kühlung angeschaltet ?


Aber Scherz beiseite.....


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Auch braucht man keinen Wärmetauscher und keine zusätzlichen Pumpen.Man könnte eine kleine Rohrspirale aus Kunstoff / Metall Verbundrohr im Teich verlegen und direkt mit dem Heizsystem verbinden. Zur Temperatursteuerung stehen alle Möglichkeiten offen.



Ich hab 25m² WW-Kollektoren aufm Dach die meine 200m² FBH unterstützen.
Im Sommer hab ich im 1m³ Puffer 98°C, im Dezember komme ich bei Sonne auf ca 65°C

So eine Anlage wie bei mir wäre sicher sinnvoll als Pool Beheizung für den Sommer, denn da benötige ich die Wärme nicht im Haus.
Im Winter müsste ich vielleicht nicht zuheizen um den Teich eisfrei zu halten, aber die Investition ist mir als Wärmequelle im Haus lieber.

Allerdings könnte ich mir bei einem Neubau oder einer "Kernsanierung" einer Immobilie eine Eisheizung als Wärmequelle , auch für den Teich vorstellen.
Damit bin ich schon lange am liebäugeln.
Ich habe aber noch nicht "den" Sanitärfachmann gefunden, der so eine Anlage bereits installiert hat und einige Eckdaten und Berichte über Kinderkrankheiten liefern könnte.
Ein Branchenriese hat sich zwar dem Verfahren angenommen, aber die Sanitärgemeinde scheint nicht so an die Eisheizung zu gehen wie gewünscht; zumindest nicht die die ich bisher darauf angesprochen habe.

@trampelkraut : Kannst du als Sanitärfachmann dazu etwas sagen was nicht aus dem Internet stammt??


----------



## thias (21. Jan. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Eisheizung


... meinst du einen Eisspeicher der die Kristallisationsenergie ausnutzt? Wie war das doch gleich?... um einen Liter Eis zu schmelzen braucht man die gleiche Energie wie einen Liter Wasser auf 70°C zu erhitzen... oder so ähnlich.
Man kann ja den Teich als Eisspeicher nutzen und im Winter mit einer Wärmepumpe zufrieren lassen. Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich mal was in dieser Richtung aus. Wenn die Sonne scheint wird dann anders herum mit überschüssiger Wärme der Teich wieder beheizt.
Andreas, kannst du sagen, wieviel kWh du im Winter aus den Kollektoren bekommst?
Ich liebäugele ja mit Hybridmodulen, also mit PV...


----------



## wander-falke (21. Jan. 2016)

thias schrieb:


> ... meinst du einen Eisspeicher der die Kristallisationsenergie ausnutzt?


Hallo Matthias,
Ja, genau dieses Verfahren meine ich.
Ich kann nicht sagen was die Solaranlage im Winter genau bringt.
Ich führe zwar Buch über meinen Nebenkostenverbrauch, aber in erster Linie eben nur Gas Wasser, Strom und Festbrennstoffe.
Dazu kommt noch die Vorrangschaltung für den WW Kessel bevor der Pufferspeicher mit Solarwärme befüllt wird.
Um zu sagen wieviel KW/h die Anlage im Winter bringt müsste ich mal die Gasheizung abschalten und den Ofen nicht beheizen.
Nene, lassmal, das wird mir (vielleicht) doch nicht reichen     

Im Durchschnitt der letzten 15 Jahre verbrauche ich für 300 ltr WW und ca 200 qm beheizte Fläche bei 1000 qbm umbautem Raum ca 90 €/Monat.
Gas, Holz und Briketts.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Also für die Teichheizung taugt die Eisheizung im Winter nichts, da erreicht man eher das Gegenteil.

Aber zur Gebäudeheizung zu empfehlen, allerdings auch kein Schnäppchen.

Der Einbau sollte von einer Fachfirma ausgeführt werden, und von einem Fachplaner zu dem jeweiligen Projekt berrechnet werden. Ansonsten kann die Freude über die neue Heizung schnell in endlosem Ärger enden.


----------



## wander-falke (23. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann die Freude über die neue Heizung schnell in endlosem Ärger enden.




Öhm,......
Kannst du sowas bauen?
Also eine Eisheizung planen und berechnen ?
( ....und hoffen dass sie funktioniert wie berechnet und geplant)


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe bis jetzt weder eine Anlage geplant, berrechnet oder gebaut. Ich habe lediglich einige Fachbeiträge darüber gelesen.


----------

